# المتر المكعب فيه كام براويطه و كام مقطه ؟



## hamada_top1 (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين ... 
انا عايز اعرف من اهل الخبره 
1.كام مقطف رمل يعمل متر مكعب رمل مثلا؟ 
2.وكام برويطه رمل محتاجنها علشان يكون عندنا متر مكعب رمل ؟

1متر مكعب = ؟x مقطف
1متر مكعب =؟x براويطه 
وشكرا ... 

​


----------



## الفارس2010 (2 مارس 2012)

26 مقطف رمل = امتر مكعب


----------



## hamada_top1 (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا حبيب قلبي 
طيب بالنسبه للبراويطه


----------



## mohamed zehiry (3 مارس 2012)

المتر المكعب من الخرسانة نستخدم فيه 7 براويطات بما يعادل 28 مقطف 
المتر المكعب من الزلط نستخدم فيه 14 براويطه بما يعادل 56 مقطف


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (3 مارس 2012)

علي ما اعتقد حوالي 35 -43 مقطف


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 مارس 2012)

ما علمي الكلام ده .لانه البرويطة مليتها تختلف , 
المقطف كيس الاسمنت 50 كليلو.
لكن البراويط ما معاكم فيها
عموما
.8 .4 متر زلط الي الرمل متر مكعب
والاسمنت 350 كيلو تقريبا


----------



## elmasry8 (3 مارس 2012)

الحل بسيط جدااااا كعب البراويطة وشوف حجمها كام وشوف هتحتاج كام براويطة لعمل متر مكعب خرسانه او .٨ مترمكعب زلط او .٤ متر مكعب رمل باختصار شديد انت مهندس مش مقاول


----------



## اعجال (3 مارس 2012)

المتر المكعب من 300 الى 350 كجم /م3 اي بمعدل ( 6 الى 7) اكياس للمتر المكعب بما يخص الخرسانة المسلحة حيث ان كل كيس اسمنت يأخذ برويطة رمل مسح وعدد 2 برويطة شرشور مسح وهذا في حالة نسبة 1:2 وفي حالة نسبة 1:1 برويطة رمل وبرويطة شرشور للكيس الاسمنت الواحد ويجب مراعاة ذلك في نقاط تكاثف حديد التسليح عند التقاء رقاب الاعمدة بالكمرات وتسليح البلاطة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 مارس 2012)

elmasry8 قال:


> الحل بسيط جدااااا كعب البراويطة وشوف حجمها كام وشوف هتحتاج كام براويطة لعمل متر مكعب خرسانه او .٨ مترمكعب زلط او .٤ متر مكعب رمل باختصار شديد انت مهندس مش مقاول


عمليا صعب تكعيبهم .
ثم ان المهندس مقاول افتراضا لانه اي مقاول لازم يكون مهندس في كل العالم ال... 
ما الاول الافتراضاي مفرووووض.
لكن من الافضل اخذ وسيله للتكعيب افضل صفيحه او صندوق


----------



## hamada_top1 (3 مارس 2012)

*اخواني الاعزاء انا صممت خلطه للحصول علي اجهاد كسر بعد 28 يوم 250 كجم /سم2
فالنتيجه 
300كجم اسمنت 0.4 متر مكعب رمل و 0.8 متر مكعب زلط و 150 لتر اوك 
وانا مش في الموقع علشان اعمل صندوق معايره و اعاير 
انا بتناقش مع مهندس فمعرفتش ارد لان انا مبشتغلش خلاطه نحله و بتجيلي الخرسانه جاهزه من محطه الخلط 

فنا عايز اعرف المتر المكعب مثلا من الرمل كام مقطف و كام براويطه علشان اعرف احدد 0.4 متر مكعب رمل يساوي كام مقطف ؟ 

وشكرا للردود يا اخواني المهندسين 

*


----------



## كريم فاروق1 (3 مارس 2012)

يمكن تحديد حجم البراويطة بملئها بكمية معلومة الحجم من الماء وفى هذه الحالة حجم البراويطه يساوى حجم الماء المعلوم او نملاء البرويطة بالرمال او الزلط ثم تفريغها فى اى وعاء معلوم الحجم


----------



## hamada_top1 (4 مارس 2012)

up


----------



## engmans (4 مارس 2012)

طب ما تكعب بالميه ايه المشكله فيها هتشوف البراويطه هتاخد كام لتر وبالتالى تبقى عرفت هتاخد كام من المتر المكعب


----------



## salem_55 (5 مارس 2012)

يمكن تكعيب البراويطة من الطبيعة وليس بالأبعاد الهندسية - بمعنى انى املى براويطة بالرمل وافرغها فى صندوق معلوم أبعاد طوله وعرضه وليكن س , ص مثلا
أقيس إرتفاع الرمل داخل الصندوق وليكن ع مثلا
فيكون مكعب براويطة الرمل هو سXصxع

ويمكن لزيادة الدقة تفريغ حجم أكثر من براويطة وليكن عدد ن من البراويطات وقياس نفس الإرتفاع وليكن غ
فيكون مكعب البراويطة الواحدة = سXصxغ / ن


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (14 فبراير 2013)

[اخى الفاضل حمادة
لا داعى لكل المحاولات لقياس الحجم السابقة
كل هذه مجرد اجتهادات نظرية لا تفيد فى الموقع حيث تحتاج لحلول سريعة واعتذر جدا للزملاء 
الحل المضبوط هو حل المهندس محمد زهيرى حيث انه من الواضح انه مهندس خبير
اخى الفاضل بالمختصر المفيد الخلطة العادية للخرسانة المسلحة هى 4,0 م3رمل الى 8.0 م3 زلط الى 350 كجم اسمنت الى 140 لتر ماء
*اى ان كل شيكارة اسمنت تاخد براويطة رمل و2 براويطة زلط*
وبالتفصيل الممل كل 7 شكاير اسمنت تاخد 7 براويطات رمل و 14 براويطه زلط ( وحيث ان البراويطة 4 مقاطف )
يكون ايضا 7 شكاير تاخد 28 مقطف رمل و 56 مقطف زلط و7 صفايح ماء ( الصفيحة 20 لتر )
اى ان كل شيكارة واحدة اسمنت تاخد 4 مقاطف رمل و 8 مقاطف زلط وصفيحة ماء
اسف على الاطالة وشكرا لسعة صدركم 
وارجو الله ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (14 فبراير 2013)

ممكن تترجمون لنا معنى براويطة ومعنى مقطف بالعربي ... حتى نعرف نجيب


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (15 فبراير 2013)

اخواننا فى الخليج عذرا للمصطلحات المصرية العمىقة عندنا
ا*لبراويطة* يسمونها فى الخليج عربانة وهى عربة صغيرة ذات عجلة واحدة ومقبضين لكى يستطيع العامل مسكها وجرها
*المقطف* ويسمى ايضا الغلق وهو وعاء من الكاوتش او المطاط ذو اذنين لكى يستطيع العمال الامساك به من طرفين وهو مكافئ تقريبا للباكيت المستخدم فى دول الخليج وشكرا


----------



## youssefayay (16 فبراير 2013)

استخدم صندوق معاير معلوم حجمه
انسي المقطف والبراويطه 
المقطف منه مقاسات مختلفه وكذلك البرويطه وهي معدات حمل وليست للقياس
كمان ممكن تكون مملؤة بكاملها او ناقصه ..... ده كلام خارج الهندسه
شكرا


----------

